# Oct. 2nd The 13th Annual Chicagoland BIKETOBERFEST



## dj rudy k (Sep 12, 2022)

*Oct 2nd  9am THE CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC
BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP PRESENTS BIKETOBERFEST #13 Spooky !
OPEN TO ALL MAKES & MODELS!
(Bone Shakers too Trikes) Also Motorized Mini Bikes Classes ,
 Old School Go Karts & Pedal Cars !
SPECTATOR ADMISSION FREE! ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $20 SHOW HOURS
10AM-3PM REGISTRATION SET UP 9AM. TOP FLIGHT TROPHY AWARDS 2:30PM ENTRANT VOTING! BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 (SKIDDING & DRAG CONTEST at Noon with awards Cash & Trophy ) SHAVE THOSE TIRES THE WHOLE EVENT WILL BE OUTDOORS  Strats is a full service legendary Hot Rod Diner for 35 Years serving Breakfast & Lunch !
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS 224-587-6803 Strats is located 231 E. North Ave Villa Park Illinois*


----------



## ricobike (Sep 12, 2022)

I was just driving by there on Saturday thinking how great that show was 2 years ago.  Lets do it again!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 12, 2022)

Ya it was a good Swap !! I’m with ya ..let’s do it again ….


----------



## nick tures (Sep 12, 2022)

cant wait !


----------



## ricobike (Sep 29, 2022)

Coming up this Sunday.🤩


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 29, 2022)

Weather looks great for The Swap !!!!


----------



## chevbel57 (Oct 2, 2022)

A few pics from todays swap


----------



## ricobike (Oct 3, 2022)

I don't normally post pictures because my phone sucks and I am no photographer, but here's some snaps I took.













































Was a fun time and the Italian sausage from Strat's was awesome.  Was great seeing everyone.  Surprised that the tinker wasn't there, has anyone heard from him?


----------



## ricobike (Oct 3, 2022)

A few more.


----------

